# German-built vessel information?



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there an online source of information for merchant and other ships built in Germany (German shipping register)? I am trying to find information on several vessels sunk off Florida. Before anyone responds, yes, I have already done a thorough internet search, but am coming up empty on the information I am looking for. In particular, I am trying to find basic build and early service history (name changes), as well as high-resolution images of the vessels afloat on the following:


The freighter OLIVE M built in the 1960s.


The freighter HAVEL M built in the 1960s.


The freighter JACOB RUSCHJ was built in Hamburg, Germany, in 1952. She was 194 feet long, had a 30.6-foot beam and displaced 496 gross tons. She was later renamed Rosita Maria and Rita Voge, before being given her final name Mercedes I in 1976. 


The German refrigerator cargo vessel MINI HORN was built in 1957. Later she was renamed Shirley B and then Principe Maya.


The 9,008-ton, 537-foot long passenger freighter HAMBURG was launched at the Vegesack, Germany shipyard of Bremer Vulkan AG on December 17, 1953. 


The OSTWIND, German for “East Wind,” was built along with her sister ship, Nordwind, in 1939. 


The 185 ft. M/V RICHARD RACHMANN was built in Hamburg, Germany in 1962.


The 174 ft. M/S KLAUS BLOCK was built in Hamburg, Germany in 1955 as a dry cargo carrier. Other names it sailed under are SUDERELV (1964), TILLIA DORIS (1969), DOLORIS (1987), and DEBORAH JEAN (1993). The ship sunk in 1978, was raised and later sailed out of Limassol, Cypress for several years.


The M/V Sylvina Express was built in 1966 in Flensburger Schiffsbauges, Flesburg, Germany and initially sailed in northern European waters as a cargo carrier. The ship later sailed the Caribbean under the name TIGER in 1973, the ANNE NOVA in 1985, and the DIMAR B and CITO in 1990.


The 174 ft. M/S LISA EICHMANN was built in Hamburg, Germany in 1957 as a dry cargo carrier, purchased and owned by J. Eichmann of Hamburg Germany.


The Tronstad was a 258 foot German freighter built in Kel, Germany, 1956. 


The shipyard of Krupp Germania-Werft of Kiel, Germany built the 154-foot long hull of the two-masted schooner yacht Germania in 1908. 


Can anyone provide any detailed information on these ships, or have high-resolution images of them? Thanks!
Mike


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

You forgot to mention the cocaine found in the Sylvina Express' mast.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Found on t'internet, a starter for ten, as it were ..

Klaus Block on SN decent picture, full discussion and history
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/65467/cat/517

Sylvina Express at 
http://www.gemisi.info/63574-161.php

LISA EICHMANN at
http://www.pbcgov.net/erm/enhancement/governor.asp
In fact Palm Beach County seem to have a number of your ships described.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Mike.

Not sure if this is the OSTEND you're interested in.

The Times, Sat, 16 Mar 1985
HITLER'S YACHT SOLD FOR $1
Jacksonville, Florida (AFP) -
The Ostwind, a yacht built for
Adolph Hitler in 1939, was sold
for $1 this week by Mr Horace
Glass, who had bought it in
1971 for $5,000 and had spent
$178,000 on restoring it. Mr
Glass, who had had to give up
work on the yacht for health
and financial reasons, said: "I'm
losing everything I put into it,
plus 12 years of labour not just
from me but my family too."
The $1 bargain price has a
catch: the buyer takes over large
debts on the yacht.


regards,
Martin


----------

